# Turn on multiple devices w/large "power" button?



## asmodean (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi folks,

Dish new-guy here, go easy 

I've managed to setup my 722 remote to be able to _individually_ turn on/off my devices (right now my TV, A/V receiver, and the 722 itself). Back with my old DirecTV remote, however, I was able to map multiple devices' on/off functionality to the main power button. This way, my wife was able to "watch TV" with just one button. In other words, all the devices would turn on when you hit the large power button.

So far, I haven't found a way to do this with the 722's remote. Did I just miss that section in the manual? (I searched here too, and checked the remote FAQ). Hoping I'm just missing something simple...

Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Can't be done.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

Get a harmony remote. It will do it all for you.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I second the Harmony remote.

Only downside is TV2. That is UHF only, so harmony won't control it.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

I did mine with my Philips Pronto, but the solution is an aftermarket remote.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I trained my wife to push a 4 button sequence, (AUX, TV, Power, SAT) works fine, costs less.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> I trained my wife to push a 4 button sequence, (AUX, TV, Power, SAT) works fine, costs less.


I agree (although sometimes it seems easier to pay $100 for a remote than try to train the wife )


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

As noted, not possible with the Dish Network remote.

However, if you do use a third-party remote, you'll probably want to use "discreet" power-on codes. Otherwise, the button will toggle the state of everything (on to off, and off to on), which can be irritating if you don't start from an "all off" state.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

Comcast and Directv remotes do that.... although I love DishNetwork


----------



## asmodean (Jul 8, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> I trained my wife to push a 4 button sequence, (AUX, TV, Power, SAT) works fine, costs less.


Forget the remote question, you must tell me how to train my wife 

Seriously though, thanks for the suggestions. I generally dislike universal remotes, but it may be the only way to get her a "one button" solution.

Appreciate it.


----------

